# Nipping and Snapping - How To Stop It?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy was a rather shy, soft pup, and I took huge care not to use any harsh methods with her. She invented a game of "jump up and bite Mum's bum", though, and as you know it is very hard not to react when those sharp little teeth suddenly nip out of nowhere! When ignoring didn't work, I turned round and ROARED at her, in a tone as close to that of an angry dog as I could manage. She gave me long, careful look, then sat down and wagged her tail, and although she has occasionally thought about it since when she is very excited, I can now stop her with a quick Ah-ah. 

I think for many poodles and other retrievers mouthing is an automatic response to excitement, and to the sort of stress that can come from controlling excitement. You mention Alfie nips during training, and when walking on the leash - both seem to me to be times when there are contradictory things happening (Yippee - I may get a treat/Oh yuck - I have to keep still, Yippee - we're going for a walk/Oh yuck - I have to walk on a lead), and at five months he is finding frustration hard to deal with. Perhaps letting off some steam before training, and an off leash run before walking might help? And lots of work on impulse control - rewards for being calm, settling down, waiting nicely, leaving desirable things, etc.

Did you work on bite inhibition when he was a pup? A refresher course might be due - and frankly I make face snapping an absolute no-no, especially with a toddler in the offing.


----------



## Dioritt (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi FJM. Thanks for your response.

Yes, we did work on bite inhibition when he was younger and used the "OW" method (we still do this). It worked a treat for ages but then suddenly he started this nipping behaviour. 

I can understand what you mean by contradictory feelings, however the nipping also happens when he's running around without his leash. He'll be happily bounding around then suddenly run up to me and bite my ankle (or my son's ankle, if he's with us). So far he hasn't done it to strangers, but I'm not sure that won't happen eventually. He's drawn blood a few times although it's about three weeks since he last did that. 

I've also used the "growl at him like an angry dog" method but have felt uncertain as to whether that might frighten him and turn the nipping into something more aggressive. He does back off when I do it, but as soon as I turn my attention to something else, he comes back and nips again.

I've also tried given him time out when he snaps at our faces. He's sent into the porch for a few minutes but when he's let in again, he generally runs up to me and nips again. I've tried putting him the down position so that he calms down first but even then, as soon as he's released he'll nip. Not always, but too often. 

We play a lot of games like fetch, or I'll hide his rope toy under me and he has to try to get it out. In that situation he doesn't usually nip, even though I kind of expect him to. He has to kong to keep him busy trying to get the treats out and he naps regularly. 

It seems to me also that whenever he's told that he's not to do something, he'll nip to let me know he isn't happy about not being allowed to steal my food, chew a shoe or whatever. 

He's also rewarded for sitting nicely and waiting to be petted rather than jumping all over people, but as soon as they try to pet him he nips. Perhaps because most people tend to stroke his head? He's good at settling down at my feet when he's told to (he's actually good at that - we go to the pub quite a bit and he's learned that if he settles nicely, a treat will be dropped down for him at regular intervals) and in other situations where I need him to be calm. In that situation, he doesn't nip.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Some recommendations I have seen include teaching "Touch", and "Gently" - the second one especially when taking a treat. Both teach ways of using the mouth to communicate without involving teeth. And of course any nip means game over - you go out of the room, or turn around and go home! The latter is amazingly effective, if you can steel yourself to do it. Nipping is very typical of the way pups play with each other, but they have to learn PDQ that it is NOT an appropriate way of playing with humans, especially not with human children! But given the short time you have it may be time to talk to a professional, I think - someone who can help you teach him the rules, without any risk of escalating his behaviour into fear or aggression. Your vet should be able to recommend a professional behaviourist.

Slightly off topic, how dog aware is your grand daughter? It may be a good idea for her to start playing some "how to treat a dog" games now - there is good advice on the D for Dog site. I taught the neighbouring children to sit quietly and let the dogs come to them - much safer all round than a running squealing toddler and an excited young dog!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*A different approach*

I discovered by accident clicker training is also good to modify bad behaviors. (now googled it, and many trainers are using these techniques.) I have a new puppy and 2 other poodles. With the new pup I am trying a different approach with his puppy nipping/not to mention has a TON of energy.... It's not perfected however I am seeing progress and he's only 12 weeks.

I sit down with him do the petting and when he does not bite I click and treat. When he nips a squeel AHHH no click/no treat. I continue this for a few minutes at least twice a day. Your dog is older you could go a few minutes longer. 

It sounds like some of this nipping is attention because he is going for the ancles. When this happens I would scoop up pup and place in the crate. A few minutes later bring pup out and walk ahead......when he walks behind with no nipping click and treat. 

Another recommendation in training books I have read is take away any rope toys. tug or pulls when you are dealing with a nipper. This encourages nipping when playing. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dioritt (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks again for the responses.

We do use the "gently" command and he's brilliant at taking treats without us even feeling his teeth, it's just the sudden nipping that's the problem. 

I decided to stop the tug games last week as it was obviously exciting him too much and increasing the nipping behaviour and that does appear to have helped considerably. In fact, today he hasn't nipped at either of us at all. He's still a little too rough with general mouthing but a reminder (uh-uh - no biting) eases it off. 

I'll try clicking him whenever he's gentle. Thanks for that tip


----------

